# Sprawy forum >  Usunięcie danych osobowych z tematu

## K.K

Witam,
proszę po raz kolejny o usunięcie danych osobowych z pewnego tematu. Proszę o wiadomość od moderatora forum, który może to zrobić. Jeśli post nie zginie zmuszony będę złożyć pozew z oskarżenia prywatnego. Przez ten post mam problemy zawodowe, ktoś zrobił sobie ze mnie żart.
Proszę o pilną reakcję.

----------


## stalker8

pokaż wyrok, a nie straszysz pozwem i jeszcze liczysz na litość. POducz się też prawa: - do czego masz prawo.

----------


## stalker8

A będzie korzystnie rozpatrzony, jeśli okazałoby się, że uszczerbiłoby to reputację wydającego osąd (gdy niekorzystny), albo tutaj przyjmujących 'zażalenia', czyli ich własną możliwość odnoszenia korzyści, z powodu poczucia krzywdy tego kto się użala. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stalker8

> A będzie korzystnie rozpatrzony, jeśli okazałoby się, że uszczerbiłoby to reputację wydającego osąd (gdy niekorzystny), albo tutaj przyjmujących 'zażalenia' *-* czyli ich własną możliwość odnoszenia korzyści, z powodu poczucia krzywdy tego kto się użala.


Brak myślnika między 'zażalenia' a 'czyli' - znowu to ograniczenie prawa do edycji postów...

----------


## stalker8

przekombinowałem

----------


## K.K

Szkoda komentarza na to co piszesz.

Czekam na odpowiedź kogoś z moderatorów forum.

----------


## pimpam

Moderatorzy nie bywają na forum. Skontaktuj się przez PW z administratorem forum. 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## stalker8

> Moderatorzy nie bywają na forum.


 To nie jest prawda - moderacja, administracja, to jedno.
Możesz więc czekać w tym wątku: →medyczka.pl/edycja-i-usuwanie-postow-56583#post160615
Albo, o lekach na łysienie - łysy ma mniejsze szanse u doktorów, gdyż nie pomaga się postarzałym; tak samo - możesz próbować w dziale polepszania i blasku uzębienia, a trzymaj się z daleka od tematów poronnych. Już bliżej tych o problemach z psychiką, wieku młodzieńczego.

----------


## pimpam

Otóż nie! Administracja ma największe pole manewru, a moderatorzy ograniczone. Tak jest na każdym forum.
Oczywiście moderatorzy mogą usunąć dany temat, ale ze względu na to, że tutaj moderatorów dawno nie było (co można sprawdzić wchodząc na ich profile) to pozostaje Mu Administrator Forum - Tk, który od czasu do czasu bywa. Więc najlepiej wysłać PW do Niego.

----------


## K.K

Proszę o wiadomość PW od kogoś z moderatorów/administratorów.

----------


## stalker8

> Otóż nie! Administracja ma największe pole manewru, a moderatorzy ograniczone. Tak jest na każdym forum.
> Oczywiście moderatorzy mogą usunąć dany temat, ale ze względu na to, że tutaj moderatorów dawno nie było (co można sprawdzić wchodząc na ich profile) to pozostaje Mu Administrator Forum - Tk, który od czasu do czasu bywa. Więc najlepiej wysłać PW do Niego.


No, chyba się zebrali w końcu, bo reklamy Longmena i podobnych pousuwane - przynajmniej w temacie o andropauzie, zauważyłem. Czyli jaki to ja głupi jestem, że nie rozumiem jak forum działa, co kto komu może, albo sam sobie jak ja.
A na innym mi odpowiedział, moderator (on administratorów oczywiście nie zna, no skąd ;/ ), że cokolwiek wpiszę w internet, to ten ma to w dupie. A pytałem go możliwość śledzenia... wjazdu na komp, ot co - na innym, tym o którym i tutaj skromnie wspominam - czego się stamtąd nabawiłem, nieostrożny. A teraz ze wszystkich, domyślam się, że już. I tyle z tego mam. ...I jak sobie przypomnę, możliwość wyłączenia internetu, który jest moim światem - do podglądania, ja ułomny.

----------


## stalker8

Brak użytkowniczki _alenkamarce_ - zniknęła, nie ma jej na liście użytkowników forum. To ta, którą gdy szukałem w Google, znajdowało mi życiodajne obrazki... A ja pisałem, że kojarzyła mi się inaczej - zamiast najpierw sprawdzić. Czyli odeszła, dając mi do myślenia. Zrezygnowała ze mnie.

----------


## stalker8

Gdzie jest ta lista, na której szukałem _alenkamarce_ - albo mam przywidzenia, albo zmiany na forum... Po drugie: wydaje mi się ta nazwa użytkownika, jakby anagramem od czyjego imienia dla mnie... W takim razie, może wolałbym jej nie oglądać, nie przypominać sobie. Ale chyba o to chodzi, żeby mi przypominać, żebym szedł myślami w tamtą stronę, abym nie wolał w inną, nie miał woli innej swojej strony, nie szukał, ani żadnej.

----------


## K.K

Proszę o wiadomość PW od kogoś z moderatorów/administratorów.

----------

